# where to find truck rod holder



## joshhare (Jun 1, 2011)

I was looking for a rod holder for my truck. Anyone know where I might be able to get one? Thanks for the help.


----------



## tailfisher (Oct 7, 2007)

osprey welding at the foot of barrancas bridge can make them.


----------



## CallMeQuig (May 30, 2011)

Lowes! Make one from PVC for about $20


----------



## The_REAL_Pole_benda (Feb 19, 2009)

Here you go: 

http://www.skinnywaterproducts.com/accessories.htm

Let them know Anthony Fountain sent ya.


----------



## doradohunter (Aug 8, 2010)

J&M has them instock


----------



## FISHBOXFULL (May 9, 2008)

kenny at emerald coast had one that plugged into the trailer hitch,all brushed alum in a rocket launcher design, if i remember right. dont remember the price but it looked good.


----------



## chris592 (Jul 5, 2008)

Outcast had them


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

A buddy of mine built one for his truck with 2X4's and PVC. I'll see if I can get some pics. Probably cost $20-30 in parts.

Alex


----------



## Stuart H. Brown (Oct 4, 2007)

*Rod Holder*

What size truck? I may have one to suit you. SHB


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

Got a three pac in white powder coat!!!


----------



## joshhare (Jun 1, 2011)

thanks for all the info guys. I have a 04 chevy 4 door truck.


----------



## MikeG (Oct 5, 2007)

academy had a nice metal one with about 6 rod holders on clearance back by the bait buckets...top shelf...looks like you can mount to the front bumper or better built tool box..looked to be made of aluminum


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

*Rod holders*

















This is what we make. You can weld them to this type of plate or a bar.


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

There is a nice on craigs list in pc for 75.00.


----------



## fish seeker (Jun 16, 2011)

*Truck Rod Holder - Portarod*



joshhare said:


> I was looking for a rod holder for my truck. Anyone know where I might be able to get one? Thanks for the help.


I have a truck rod holder that I ordererd from www.portarod.com. I like it because it is all aluminum and SSteel. It goes behind the cab and I can set the angle of the rods and the space between each holder. It is easy to install and remove because it ratchets into place and applies pressure to the sidewalls. It is well worth the money!!!


----------



## Bump_N_Twitch (Mar 4, 2011)

got mine at BPS for 20 bucks. but i really like those breeze fabs did!


----------



## fish seeker (Jun 16, 2011)

*google the name portarod*

I was trying to build a fishing rod holder for my truck and finally gave up. It's not as easy and cheap as you would think to do it yourself. Unless you want PVC and 2x4's. Found one on google by typing in "truck rod holder". or you could just type portarod. Its good.


----------

